# National Park I'd Most Like To Visit



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*National Park I'd like to visit*​
*Of the National Parks you have yet to visit, which is at the top of your list?*

Acadia35.45%Arches00.00%Badlands11.82%Big Bend23.64%Biscayne00.00%Bryce Canyon11.82%Canyonlands00.00%Capital Reef11.82%Carlsbad Caverns00.00%Channel Islands00.00%Crater Lake11.82%Death Valley00.00%Denali59.09%Dry Tortugas00.00%Everglades00.00%Glacier Bay11.82%Glacier-Waterton35.45%Grand Canyon59.09%Grand Teton00.00%Great Smokey Mountains11.82%Haleakala00.00%Hawaii Volcanoes23.64%Hot Springs00.00%Joshua Tree11.82%Lassen Volcanic00.00%Mammoth Cave00.00%Mesa Verde00.00%Mount Rainier11.82%Olympic23.64%Redwood00.00%Rocky Mountain00.00%Saguaro00.00%Sequoia and Kings Canyon11.82%Theodore Roosevelt00.00%U.S. Virgin Islands00.00%Yellowstone1527.27%Yosemite712.73%Zion23.64%


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As a companion to the "What is Your Favorite National Park?" poll, this poll is choose the National Park you would most like to visit, but have yet to experience. The choices cover the United States and it's territories, and offer everything from Arctic wilderness to tropical islands, active volcanoes to swamplands.

In many ways, this may be the tougher of the two polls, as for most of us the options are greater. So have at it... Let us know what that place is that most piques your interest!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sheesh! Tough call! There are so many of these parks I would love to visit some day. All of them really!

Among them, I would have to list Grand Canyon and Bryce Canyon (almost made it to those two in '07), Acadia, Death Valley, Glacier-Waterton, and Hawaii Volcanoes as high on the list. But when it comes down to it, the photographer in me pines for Yosemite National Park. That at 54, with Yosemite almost in my backyard, the fact that I have never been there is a constant source of amazement to me. It will be the next though... unless maybe I get another chance to head for Southern Utah/Arizona (preferably a little earlier in the year than last time!). Then there is that Acadia rally. ARRGH! Too many choices. Too little time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

It was really hard to choose just one! Our goal is to visit EVERY National Park in our lifetime! Next on our list (I think - simply because it's the closest of the ones we haven't visited yet) is Glacier. Then Yosemite! So thankful to live near so many within driving distance!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive been adding parts of Theodore Roosevelt in NoDak every time I get thru there. Its incredible!

This year I plan to make Glacier and the Canadian Rockies added to my list. Ive been to the outskirts of em. I plan to actually vist them this year.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hard to settle on one park. Let's just say I haven't been to the PNW. Nuff said!


----------



## mthoodoutback (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my, which one&#8230;&#8230; been to so many some more than once but the one that our family recalls the most is Zion. We timed it right, third week in March, the weather was perfect and there wasn't anyone else there. We hiked up to Angel's Rest were I stopped at the top before you go on to the very, very top via a mountain goat trail with a chain to hold on to which is were the boys went a little ways and wised up that it was going to be harder than they thought but it made memories. We had the best tasting smoothies when we came back into the little town there, sitting on the deck in the sun with our feet up.

Then there is Death Valley, Arches, Canyonlands, Grand Canyon, Brice, Capitol Reef, Mesa Verde, Yellowstone, Tetons, Glacier another priceless memory, Crater Lake of course, Mt Rainier, Redwoods, Hawaii volcanoes and Haleakala. They are all great parks to visit especially if you can go in the off season.

The little munchkins who aren't this little anymore on the trail to Angel's Rest in Zion.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Yellowstone with my kids is top on my list.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Doug. Conagree is the newest National Park .... but not on your list!

We'll be going to Conagree NP (SC), Smoky Mtn NP (NC), & Shenandoah NF (VA) - and back to Acadia NP (ME) and, of course, White Mtn NF (NH) - next summer. All are certainly places we WANT to go but, I suppose if time & money were unlimited and I could go to only 1 (but any 1) NP ... it would be Mount Ranier (but you can bet I'd figure out some way to add both Redwood & Denali into that trip!!!!)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If I can only choose one of the National Parks I haven't been to yet, then Grand Canyon is at the top of the list ......... followed closely by Yosemite, Zion, Arches ....... So many parks, so little time ........... (walks away muttering "I really have to figure out a way to get someone to pay me to travel"














)


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yosamite and Glacier are on my short list.

I think another trip to Yellowstone is in the works for next summer.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I would have to say Yellowstone. They all have their own beauty, but what we have heard,seen and read about Yellowstone makes it the place we would most like to visit.

If I could vote on a second it would probably be Mt. Rainer. Earlier this year we spent time in Seattle and it seemed every time we turned around there was Mt Rainer. We would like to get up and close to it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow.........looking at that list, I'm amazed of how many of those parks I've been to - at least 75% of them.

The only bad thing about that is that my bucket list is getting shorter -- and you know what that means!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Yellowstone: something about that primordial connection with Mother Earth and the awe inspiring attractiveness of the most volatile place on earth.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

raynardo said:


> Wow.........looking at that list, I'm amazed of how many of those parks I've been to - at least 75% of them.
> 
> The only bad thing about that is that my bucket list is getting shorter -- and you know what that means!


Time to start over!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We've been discussing Yellowstone for many years now. It's time to
stop making excuses & make it happen. Life is too short. I've never 
been there & really NEED to go. This one is definitely on the bucket
list. 
Any suggestions of the best times to visit is greatly appreciated.








Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> We've been discussing Yellowstone for many years now. It's time to
> stop making excuses & make it happen. Life is too short. I've never
> been there & really NEED to go. This one is definitely on the bucket
> list.
> ...


NOW!!!! Just DO IT, Tami (and John ...







) Really - anytime the weather permits you to get out of NJ & drive across is a perfect time to see the country & Yellowstone. Every season has it's hi-lights and, because of the draw of Yellowstone, every season also has its crowds. That being said, high-summer is definitely the busiest!! <can I stow away???>


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We've been discussing Yellowstone for many years now. It's time to
> stop making excuses & make it happen. Life is too short. I've never
> been there & really NEED to go. This one is definitely on the bucket
> list.
> ...


NOW!!!! Just DO IT, Tami (and John ...







) Really - anytime the weather permits you to get out of NJ & drive across is a perfect time to see the country & Yellowstone. Every season has it's hi-lights and, because of the draw of Yellowstone, every season also has its crowds. That being said, high-summer is definitely the busiest!! <can I stow away???>
[/quote]

Thanks Judi!









OOOOO You, Kath, Tadger & Seeker coming along now that's music to my ears.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i voted..... But there wasn't a choice for everyone i haven't done yet..... they are all good!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We've been discussing Yellowstone for many years now. It's time to
> stop making excuses & make it happen. Life is too short. I've never
> been there & really NEED to go. This one is definitely on the bucket
> list.
> ...


NOW!!!! Just DO IT, Tami (and John ...







) Really - anytime the weather permits you to get out of NJ & drive across is a perfect time to see the country & Yellowstone. Every season has it's hi-lights and, because of the draw of Yellowstone, every season also has its crowds. That being said, high-summer is definitely the busiest!! <can I stow away???>
[/quote]
Well, if you are taking the OB, I'd wait 6 months until everything is open.









We went end of June and the crowds weren't unbareable. The Beartooths were open (barely), AND, there was still a few piles of snow in the campground for atmosphere. July and August are definetly high season, but Judi is right, ANYTIME is very nice!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I'll confess to checking out the NP list,and am surprised to learn/be reminded that I have visited so many already!! I was able to whittle it down to 3 choices!! I'd love to do yellowstone, but knowing that is years away for us, I really like the Mammoth Cave in KY, but as I sit here with my feet freezing (not an unual event for me)I have to say Biscayne is my current favorite! I have been interested in it for a few years now and right now it sounds GREAT!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like we need to have a Rally in Yellowstone; who's in?
Click here: http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/index.htm

Eric


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Ohhhhhh, now that would be a rally!!!









Not sure if Yellowstone is ready for a whole herd of Outbackers or not


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Sounds like we need to have a Rally in Yellowstone; who's in?
> Click here: http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/index.htm
> 
> Eric


OH STOP!!! You're hurtin' my heart


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Been to a lot of them-favorites are Acadia, Craters of the Moon, Glacier then to Bamph I still want to go to Yosemite and Escalante don't know if I'll ever get to Denali or Hawaii Volcanoes


----------

